# MIT Terminator 2



## Shak

1. Is there a big difference between the new ones
 (color Grey - sold in the U.S.A):

 "The flagships of the MITerminator Series
 The new T2 up to a performance level previously attainable only with our High-End Series Interfaces (at hundreds of dollars less). Ideal home theater or two-channel stereo, this interface, MITerminator 2 offers clarity, resolution, focus, and low-frequency extension previously unavailable in this price range."

 and the old ones (color Beige-sold Elsewhere in the World):

 "The flagships of the MITerminator Series
 These superb interfaces carry the Series’ highest EEARs, and they define the highest standards for performance and sound quality in their price class. Their outstanding imaging and focusing abilities are all the more remarkable given their moderate cost.
 MITerminator 2 Interfaces are designed for use with high-quality separate component systems for stereo and home theater. MITerminator Speaker Interfaces feature MIT’s exclusive iconn connector system and the Component Interfaces employ MIT’s new RCA connector design."

 (quotes from: www.mitcables.com "

 found the MIT Terminator 2 - 1m(or 3m, it doesn't matter to me) - old vesrion for 58$ (include shipping)

 2. Is it worth it?

 B.T.W
 3. I'm looking also for a good (same level and price ~50$)
 RCA to mini plug interconnect cable - any suggestions?


----------



## Shak

Just found the Terminator 2 - 1m - old model (Beige) - seconhand for 40$ 
 (just "have some dirty on the surface of the cable ")
 (I think not used)

 Is it worth taking the chance with second hand?


----------



## Hirsch

Of all components you could buy used, cables are about the safest. There's not a whole lot that can be broken in a length of wire (although the MIT has a network box that can be damaged if excessive current is run through it, such as that produced by the devices that claim to break in a cable quickly).

 With regard to the beige vs. gray, I have both in the MI-330 series II line. The gray are newer, the beige were bought used and are about 7 or 8 years old. The newer ones have better definition and high-end extension, IMO. Whether or not the same applies to the Terminator 2, I have no idea.

 If I ran across a used pair of the beige Terminator 2's at $40, and needed an inexpensive interconnect, I'd grab it. In the US, the new version of the Terminator 2 can be found for around $80 new, FWIW.

 Repeat: my experience is not with the Terminator 2, but with the next cable up in MIT's line.


----------



## KR...

I have had both the newer T2 and the very pricey older CVT 330 2. However, I have heard that the older T2 wasn't as good as the new, with the difference being pretty big. You can get the new T2 for a lot less than other cables that sound as good, so I would try to get one of those.

 what cables are you using now?


----------



## Shak

I'm currently using the lowest of the low - the ones that came with my CDP and reciecer and with my portable MD.
 I intend to buy the Corda in a few weeks (cash problem...),
 but buying now a cable - is possible...

 Does anyone knows how are the old model MIT Terminator 2
 (Beige) compared to the Monster Interlink 400MKII (~40$ not shipped)?

 What about RCA to mini cable?


----------



## Hirsch

While I have not compared the two directly, the Monster Interlink 400II is one of the worst cables I have ever heard, IMO.

 For RCA to mini, the Acoustic Research cables aren't bad, and are cheap, at least in the US ($12 or so). I got a mini to RCA adapter at Radio Shack, and use DH Labs Silver Sonic BL-1 interconnects (roughly $50)...much better, even with the adapter.

 I did do some comparisons between the Interlink 400II and the AR interconnect (RCA to RCA), and the AR was clearly better in that comparison, at 1/3 the cost.


----------



## WIJGALT

For those interested, there's a new in box gray pair of 1 meter MIT2s on ebay - currently at $9.95 - item #1320732061 .


----------



## eric343

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hirsch _
*While I have not compared the two directly, the Monster Interlink 400II is one of the worst cables I have ever heard, IMO. * 
 

Funny, it was recommended as a good sub-$50 choice...


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eric343 _
*Funny, it was recommended as a good sub-$50 choice... * 
 

Different people have different opinions about what sounds good. It's further complicated by the fact that sound tends to be system dependent, so that a cable that sounds good in one system may have a completely different sound in another.

 However, all things considered, I probably wasn't the person who recommended them.


----------



## eric343

Well, it was recommended by Neruda who said he'd heard good things about it from Jude (before Jude went tweak-crazy)


----------

